# (H) High Elves, (W) Skitarii, GK, Tau, Knights, $USD (US-based)



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

So I have the following to unload:

Dragon Princes of Caeldor (NIB)
Phoenix Guard (NIB)
15 Elysian Reavers out of the IoB box set.

Looking for:

Skitarii Ironstriders
Tau Fire Warriors
SW Stormfang Gunship
Imperial Knight (Warden or Errant kits)
GK Terminators
$$$$$$$


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

I have some Grey Knights going, but sadly am looking for cash/forge world stuff. I don't suppose there's any chance of us doing a deal?


----------

